# Filly's first show



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yesterday I entered Filly in her first obedience show. We will be in Novice B at a golden specialty in Jordan MN on Friday June 10th. I am excited. I also made hotel reservations for a show in Iowa City, Iowa the weekend of June 25th and 26th. I have never been to Iowa City before, so that too will be a whole new experience! I wanted to wait until fall, but the company I work for has been getting very slow again, so I want to show her when I can still afford to. Since i am showing earlier than planned, i am focusing less on scores, and more on just having fun, and getting a great attitude It should be fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, best of luck!! It will be fun


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

good luck to you! You are much braver than I am...I haven't had the nerve to start with Novice since my Novice A dog. We now play in nonregular classes for awhile first to make sure I can trust them!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great Luck! We want full reports and pictures! (I know kinda hard to take pictures while in the ring).


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe I can convince Michelle to take a Flip video of us.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! And have FUN!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is video of our first run thru. We have been working hard on the problems we had during it, ecspecially the stand(me stepping into her), recall, and about turns!! I figure we should be ready for novice by June.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Susan remind to video.. I can do that no problem!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, she is so cute. I love her little prance.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is very cute!! My only thought is, is it ok to hold your hands together like you do with on leash heeling? I sort of remember years ago being corrected by a local OTCH person for doing that.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Forget the Iowa City show-come over to the Des Moines area that weekend for the DMGRC WC/WCX!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! I am excited for your first show! I think she looks great in the video, have fun training!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I cant see rhe video but you can pretty much hold the leash however you want. Its off lead heeling that has specific requirements



Sally's Mom said:


> She is very cute!! My only thought is, is it ok to hold your hands together like you do with on leash heeling? I sort of remember years ago being corrected by a local OTCH person for doing that.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> She is very cute!! My only thought is, is it ok to hold your hands together like you do with on leash heeling? I sort of remember years ago being corrected by a local OTCH person for doing that.


 
That isn't my normal leash holding. It was a run thru, so we were training, and I had my left hand in normal heel position, but had my leash in my right hand, thus making it look like that.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Susan Filly looks great! Good luck and have fun. 

Gabby will be attending her first Rally trial (UKC) that same weekend. How cute is that? 3/4 sisters trialing the same weekend. 

I really want to get going on Gabby's obedience. My goal is next year to run in Novice, hopefully titling at Golden National. I know NOTHING. The person I want to train with stopped when her mother died. I feel like I am losing time.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Gabby will be attending her first Rally trial (UKC) that same weekend. How cute is that? 3/4 sisters trialing the same weekend.


I have not done UKC rally yet, you will have to let me know how it goes!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks really nice and has a showy prance to boot. Good Luck at your show! I biked across Iowa and remember lots of cornfields and hog farms!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

IowaGold said:


> Forget the Iowa City show-come over to the Des Moines area that weekend for the DMGRC WC/WCX!


 
I have not done field work since last July! I don't think it would go all that well.

I entered the Iowa City show. I am looking forward to a weekend away!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

So I figured I needed to get over the embaressment, of sharing this video. 

This is Filly, and I in Iowa City, Iowa Sunday June 26th 2011. It is Filly's 3rd time in the ring, and she got her CD that day. We had an ok weekend, with a 196 on Sat, and a 195 on Sun. We are now taking a few months off to improve on our scores. 

Our figure 8 really hurt us, she wanted to go visit one of her favorite people, and due to my lack of figure 8 handeling skills on this day, I was unable to keep her from doing that. OOPS!! :slap:

YouTube - ‪stretchdrive's Channel‬‏


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the title<: 

She looked great - even with the figure 8 oops<:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What is embarrassing about a 196? Congrats!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Susan.. looks like she was working better for you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, THAT is what you think is embarrassing!? :doh: Do I need to go find that video where Mira knocked me over and jumped on me? :

I think she looks great! Don't forget she is just a baby dog! She looks like a very happy worker and I know you are going to have a blast with her!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> What is embarrassing about a 196? Congrats!


I am always embarressed of seeing myself in video no matter what it is, and hate for others to see it. I even get embarressed when people watch me train or warm up. Even if they are my good friends. I really need to get over it, so I figured why not post videos here. LOL! Hope it works!! 

In the beginning of the heel on lead, luckily not caught on video my dog sneezes, and I say "bless you!". Seriously, what was I thinking??


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Congrats Susan.. looks like she was working better for you!


Yes, she is! I am really looking for ward to bringing her out for real this fall!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is beautiful, and a lovely run! How close is she to Open? 

Oh, and I would have said "bless you" as well...Always do!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Do I need to go find that video where Mira knocked me over and jumped on me? :
> 
> 
> > Uh...YA! I'm thinking we need to see that! :


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I could title her in open just about any time now, but want good scores, so I am waiting, plus she has only shown the 3 times so far so I want to get a few more Novice shows under her collar first. I also plan on titling out of Open B(choice), so I really want her working well. Luckily she will be going into season soon, so that will help me keep her out of the ring, since showing is so tempting.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Susan you and Filly look GREAT!!! I just had my last obedience class of the session, it was called "Novice 2" teaching all the exercises (not polishing) that you just did. It was fabulous to watch to see how it should look, I mean after all Filly and Gabby look alike. LOL Can I come train with you? I am really frustrated now, I don't know where to go. I know who I want to train with but they are not teaching at this time.  I know enough but not enough, if you get my drift. 

I also understand your wanting to polish up more. You have high hopes for your little girl in the obedience ring. Mine are in other rings, so I would take a 196 any day of the year. LOL 

I watch you and think "how do I get Gabby to heel like that without a cookie?", "how do I get her to go straight?". Gabby has great attention, she tends to flare out, and if I don't have a cookie... there might be one on the ground. It's not that bad, I am trying to wean her off the treats. I do position her head out a little to bring her butt in, but if I don't have the cookie and my hand out... she sticks her backside right back out.... see I need help. 

I liked the video


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> In the beginning of the heel on lead, luckily not caught on video my dog sneezes, and I say "bless you!". Seriously, what was I thinking??


I say 'bless you!' to my dog too. I hope the judge didn't take points off for that though. I mean, would they do that? :uhoh:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Well this particular run was a 195. I felt like I was hurrying, and not focusing on my footwork. I also didn't move fast enough on my figure 8. I did better with that stuff on the Saturday, when I got my 196, however on Saturday I forgot to tell the judge that I was not ready, and when he said forward, I kept petting my dog. Oh well, we need reminders every now and then, and we remember better after getting points off in the ring than when we are just reminded by someone in training.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Uh...YA! I'm thinking we need to see that! :


I shall refer you to the thread, I did post it. I thought (or Jodie thought) it would be nice to give everyone a good laugh! :

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ience/89640-mira-earns-her-16th-double-q.html


----------

